# Guest complained about me for being "rude"



## sisR12 (Aug 10, 2020)

So today I was just in approached by a guest and her teenage daughter who were looking for the "lawn" section. The thing is my target doesn't have a specific section for that and it kind of ranges between two departments, so I told her that most of those items would be past our automotive section, which they mostly are. She then returns and is suddenly super angry. This is basically the conversation:

*Guest: *You sent me all the way there and I didn't find anything lawn related.

*Me:* I'm so sorry about that, is there something specific you were looking for? That would help me give you a direct location.

*Guest:* I need gardening shears.

*Me: *Okay let me check that for you. *checks MyDevice* Oh, yeah it looks like we don't have any in stock or in the back right now.

*Guest:* You don't have them?

*Me:* No, not in store *shows her my MyDevice screen*

*Guest:* You know, you're being incredibly rude right now.

*Me*: *stares in confusion*

*Guest:* Yeah you sent me all the way there for no reason (the area was only 5 aisles away, in my defense)

*Me:* Yeah I'm super sorry about that, let me check if we offer them for pickup or-

At this point the guest and her daughter stormed off and said "No I'm not going to waste my time asking for YOUR help again, this is ridiculous." There were quite a few people around as well as another team member so I felt significantly embarrassed and confused. 

About 10 mins later the guest's daughter found me again and called for her mom to come. The mom asked what my name was and I told her. I then asked if I could help them find something (I was under the impression that they actually wanted the item so I still wanted to help them find it, but they would not even let me speak.) She then said "Thank you for nothing," and they both left in a rage.

About an hour later my manager comes up to me to ask about the situation, obviously the guest had complained to guest services. I explained it to him and he was like "Oh yeah that's silly I'm sorry about that." The fulfillment TL also talked to me about it but she just thought it was funny because I'm literally so shy I would be the last person to act like that towards a guest.

Anyway that sucked and I still have absolutely no clue why she was so mad, I feel like I did something offensive but maybe I don't see it yet? I can't think of any other reason to get such a response, lmao.


----------



## NKG (Aug 10, 2020)

Tone....it always gets people.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 10, 2020)

Rude guests are the worst but don't worry about it. At least you didn't get in trouble. I swear I think some people come in just spoiling for a fight.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 10, 2020)

Some guests are just asshats. Leadership knows that some guests are just asshats. They deal with them all the time. You’ve been there a year and this is your first complaint, you should be fine. When I first started working umpteen years ago, one of the managers told us that some people just come to the stores to try to pick fights with the clerks because they are cowards and afraid to fight with anyone who doesn’t  have to stand there and take it. Makes sense to me. Good luck!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 10, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Some guests are just asshats. Leadership knows that some guests are just asshats. They deal with them all the time. You’ve been there a year and this is your first complaint, you should be fine. When I first started working umpteen years ago, one of the managers told us that some people just come to the stores to try to pick fights with the clerks because they are cowards and afraid to fight with anyone who doesn’t  have to stand there and take it. Makes sense to me. Good luck!


Wow, clerks.


----------



## buliSBI (Aug 10, 2020)

Say hello to Karen.  Karen wants the world to bow to her. Karen is a B!TCH.  

If these guests instantly don't get their way or instantly find what they are looking for, they get angry and want to complain.

Pay it no attention. Its the life of retail.  Just be sure you can articulate the events if you are asked on what happened.


I am old school Target, I had guests complain about me for refusing returns because they didn't have a receipt, they couldn't get a custom item at Food Ave or order anything after it closed,  the DVD/CD they were looking for was street-dated for next week, or I stopped them from driving one of the old electric carts outside (per Exec orders).


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 10, 2020)

As long as your leader knew it was just an idiot guest don’t worry about it.


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 10, 2020)

It comes with the territory, unfortunately.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 10, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Wow, clerks.


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 10, 2020)

When guests use the word "rude" to me I will go to my TL immediately and let them know exactly what happened and tell them to expect a guest complaint.  I think it's better to let them know the circumstances ahead of time so that they can respond appropriately when the complaint comes.  It is usually "tone"... whether intended or not.  I once had an SD tell us that "perception is reality" when it comes to a guest.  If they think you're rude, you've been rude in their perception.  It isn't really fair because there isn't any intent, but it's there.  We don't know what or who put them into the mindset before they encountered you, but, sadly, it happens.  Circumvent, breathe, and move on with a good attitude.  You know you weren't rude, your leader knows you weren't rude. Don't let it ruin your day.


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 10, 2020)

Makes you want to tell the bitch to get the fuck out of the store.  If you owned a small business you can get away with that.  Just be polite, stand your ground and consider the source.  Experienced bosses have seen it all.  Karens and ManKarens and KidKarens in training are pathetic.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 10, 2020)

The good thing is that your leadership knows it’s not in your nature to be rude . However if someone would complain about me they would actually say yeap that sounds just like something she would do . I’m Very respectful and willing to help however respect goes both ways . I had a guest once she wanted this baby car seat  that was on sale it was a safety First car seat and the one she had in her cart was a Chico brand way off in price right. She then says that the she got the car seat from where the sale was so I went grab the sale sign and I show her that the sale is for safety first and not Chico and that I can’t just give her a 350$ car seat for 99.99 . She proceed to say that she can go and buy a car seat for 500$ and I looked at her and said well why don’t you go to buybuy baby since you can afford it . Next thing happens? Calls the store and complain . I was asked did I say it ? My response the bitch said she can afford to spend 500$ on a car seat so I just gave her directions to the closes store to meet her budget .
So take it as a we all have a bad day lol


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 10, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I swear I think some people come in just spoiling for a fight.


This in a nutshell.
I've been called rude any time I have to utter the dreaded n-word - "No".
I've said it with regret in my voice & an apologetic smile (learned it from Vanna White all those years) & they STILL called me rude.
Karens & their ilk are the bane of service workers.
They are cultivated by spineless leaders in said industries.
And I fucking HATE Yelp.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 10, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I've been called rude any time I have to utter the dreaded n-word - "No".


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Aug 10, 2020)

As long as you didn't get into trouble forget the stupid Karen. The Karen and her daughter are meaningless in the grand scheme of things. Your leaders probably realized she was just one if those people who just wanted to cause trouble. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Priceslasher (Aug 12, 2020)

This is one of the toughest things, from what I read you would have gotten an air-high 5 from me!!!! Regardless if she thought you were rude, she still spent the time and energy tracking you down and calling to complain. Kudos for killing her with kindness! CUSTOMER clearly didn’t really want those shears especially if she couldn’t walk 5 aisles over without complaining. A rude or funny response to this customer should’ve been can I suggest a pair of our kid safe cutting shears.


----------



## dannyy315 (Aug 12, 2020)

Karen is conditioning her daughter too I see, Karens training the future Karens of the world.


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 18, 2020)

*guest appears at 9pm*
"Do you have any nintendo switches?"
"No, sorry we sold out at *checks my device* 821am"
"Buuut the website says you have sooooome"
*queue usual spiel about high demand products * 
"Buuuut the website says you have sooooommmmee and little timmy did soooo well at schooool"

*meanwhile little  timmy is licking a support pole or rubbing his face on  the game security cases*


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 18, 2020)

Like others have said, don't sweat it any more than you already have.  Some people seem to enjoy picking fights, especially with those who are *supposed* to be nice to them - like retail workers!  Honestly, life is just too dang short to let those people take up any space in your head.


----------



## darman210 (Jun 23, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> When guests use the word "rude" to me I will go to my TL immediately and let them know exactly what happened and tell them to expect a guest complaint.  I think it's better to let them know the circumstances ahead of time so that they can respond appropriately when the complaint comes.  It is usually "tone"... whether intended or not.*  I once had an SD tell us that "perception is reality" when it comes to a guest.  If they think you're rude, you've been rude in their perception.  It isn't really fair because there isn't any intent, but it's there.  We don't know what or who put them into the mindset before they encountered you, but, sadly, it happens.  *Circumvent, breathe, and move on with a good attitude.  You know you weren't rude, your leader knows you weren't rude. Don't let it ruin your day.


----------



## darman210 (Jun 23, 2021)

This! Earlier tonight a woman accused me of ignoring her to help someone else. I explained I was multitasking by helping other people while she was staring at phones. Anyway, I called the ETL over and he talked with her. Halfway into the conversation it was clear to me that she was just determined to be wronged.


----------



## NKG (Jun 24, 2021)

darman210 said:


> This! Earlier tonight a woman accused me of ignoring her to help someone else. I explained I was multitasking by helping other people while she was staring at phones. Anyway, I called the ETL over and he talked with her. Halfway into the conversation it was clear to me that she was just determined to be wronged.


I had to take a manager call and the lady took pictures of my name then said she was going to call corporate on me. I was like go ahead and Nothing happened to it so I wouldn't be concerned unless your actually rude


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 24, 2021)

I ignore people all the time, it’s better that way.


----------



## Patty (Aug 14, 2021)

That would really upset and embarrass me, but at the same time, I would think it was funny.  At the least, it gives you something to talk about and a chance to be righteously indignant.  Some days I love to get on a high horse about stuff like that😜😜😜


----------

